# 5 months today



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas, sweet Maggie. I hope you're playing and having so much fun at the Bridge.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a pretty girl and such a sweet face....enjoy the sunshine at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

Please say hello and play with my doggies at the Bridge.
I know you'll be watching over your family.
What a beauty you are!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. It is today Beau has been gone for 4 months. I would like to think that Beau and Maggie are playing in the sunshine at the bridge. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

sweet maggie, i hope you're playing and enjoying christmas. your family loves you so much.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

sharlin, thank you, the pic is beautiful! 

Everyone, thank you for your heartfelt replies.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggie had such a sweet sugar face. I'm sure she will be thought of often over the holidays. She is in some fine company at the bridge.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Such a beautiful girl you were Maggie! Your family loves and misses you so much. I know you have met so many of our beloved babies who are there with you at the bridge as well. Have a wonderful time playing at the bridge, till we all will meet again.:smooch:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sweet, sweet girl, keep that sugar face, but be young in body and find all the dogs th havbe passed from us here on GRF and have a wonderful time at the Bridhge. You may have been gone for 5 months, but you are still sorely missed.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Christmas Maggie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Christmas Maggie. Special thoughts at christmas time as you miss your sweet girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know how much you must miss your sweet girl Maggie she was very beautiful just love that grey face.

Have a very Merry Christmas Maggie at the bridge with all the other goldens.


----------

